# 09 Routan Bluetooth Not working



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello Everyone, 

Recently I purchased an 09 Routan SEL. The battery cable was very loose on the post, so much so that it would cause the car not to start at times. I replaced the connector with a different one and had no problems with the exception of now my bluetooth will not work. I have the RER model Uconnect stereo. When I go into the menu options for phone pairing the "Pair" button is grayed out. New development is that now the Uconnect radio is turning off and on repeatedly. I have tried disconnecting the HDD, however it is still doing it every minute or so. I am hoping someone has a clue as to what the issue could be. I would really hate to have to replace the radio after only owning the vehicle for 2 months.


----------

